# Pharma and Non Pharma HGH comparison



## cujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, I have tried a both Pharm and non pharm GH in the past, but this is the first time that I have ran one right into the other. I was running a non pharma brand (Norditropin) right into Serostim (which I know for a fact is 100% legit). 2 things. I was running the non pharma at 5iu ed and the pharma at 2 iu so this in definitely not definitive, but there is DEFINITELY a difference. Right from the start, as soon as BAC water hits the Sero, it is a solution. No clumping or swirling to make it dissolve. As far as side effects, it is a poor indicator whether or not your GH is real. I have ZERO issues with stiff hands, being tired, tingling etc on sero. On the other stuff, my hands felt like I could barely move them upon rising along with my feet tingling. Water retention also has drastically reduced. Im pretty cut up right now, and since switching over even on a decently low carb diet, my shoulder roundness became more pronounced as well as the muscle separation in my forearms. Abs have definitely popped more/ more visable veins, etc. 
Im not saying the non pharma is junk, because I do believe it was beneficial, but 2 things: 
    1)Its a big investment for something that isnt guaranteed real. Im not sold on IGF and GH serum tests. Peptides and god knows what else now are able to create a rise in these.
    2)Sanitation- The worry of heavy metals, contaminants etc. Im not preaching health as I take 3 grams of test a week, but at least Im aware of what im doing. Also, if I was in a bind, Id consider some of these reputable non pharmas, just for the fact that I did benefit from it, even though im not exactly sure what im taking. 
    3)Rediculous Serum tests- some of these tests are beyond sky high. Stuff that is testing higher than pharma is not normal. 

Just want to throw my 2 cents in here regarding GH, since I do believe that GH and test are the bread and butter for building a physique for pretty much any goal.


----------



## s2h (Jun 13, 2014)

Try Tev-Tropins...then you will think the Nord's are better...the side effects between genotropins and serostims for me are drastic....so even with Pharm GH there is a inconsistency.....


----------



## cujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Damn it, it was supposed to be nomatropin not norditropin. As far as pharm vs pharm, I can't really say because I haven't ran them back to back. You would think that pharm would be pharm, but I have heard that serostim is a better mass adding gh since it's the only prescribed gh for aids patients while nordis/genos are better for leaning out and prescribed for stunted growth. Seems that gh should be gh though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 14, 2014)

there should be no difference between the brands as long you get your gh real gh and not fake. gh is gh.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 14, 2014)

*my best test for gh i just inject it before sleep and dreams are mad crazy if gh is real..its always happen to me.. also finger want to explode in the morning,also my face become as watermelon..so i know hgh i inject it good and real.
i *


----------



## cujo (Jun 14, 2014)

sssafa3 said:


> there should be no difference between the brands as long you get your gh real gh and not fake. gh is gh.




That's what I mean. Should all be 191aa and that's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 14, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *my best test for gh i just inject it before sleep and dreams are mad crazy if gh is real..its always happen to me.. also finger want to explode in the morning,also my face become as watermelon..so i know hgh i inject it good and real.
> i *



If you know things like this, it's a good way to know if its real. Still always get blood tests. That is the BEST way to know if its real


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 14, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> If you know things like this, it's a good way to know if its real. Still always get blood tests. That is the BEST way to know if its real



*i trust in my pharmacy i buy meds so i don't need to make any lab testing..*


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 14, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i trust in my pharmacy i buy meds so i don't need to make any lab testing..*



Fair enough but I was talking to the average user....


----------



## BadGas (Jun 14, 2014)

cujo said:


> Okay, I have tried a both Pharm and non pharm GH in the past, but this is the first time that I have ran one right into the other. I was running a non pharma brand (Norditropin) right into Serostim (which I know for a fact is 100% legit). 2 things. I was running the non pharma at 5iu ed and the pharma at 2 iu so this in definitely not definitive, but there is DEFINITELY a difference. Right from the start, as soon as BAC water hits the Sero, it is a solution. No clumping or swirling to make it dissolve. As far as side effects, it is a poor indicator whether or not your GH is real. I have ZERO issues with stiff hands, being tired, tingling etc on sero. On the other stuff, my hands felt like I could barely move them upon rising along with my feet tingling. Water retention also has drastically reduced. Im pretty cut up right now, and since switching over even on a decently low carb diet, my shoulder roundness became more pronounced as well as the muscle separation in my forearms. Abs have definitely popped more/ more visable veins, etc.
> Im not saying the non pharma is junk, because I do believe it was beneficial, but 2 things:
> 1)Its a big investment for something that isnt guaranteed real. Im not sold on IGF and GH serum tests. Peptides and god knows what else now are able to create a rise in these.
> 2)Sanitation- The worry of heavy metals, contaminants etc. Im not preaching health as I take 3 grams of test a week, but at least Im aware of what im doing. Also, if I was in a bind, Id consider some of these reputable non pharmas, just for the fact that I did benefit from it, even though im not exactly sure what im taking.
> ...



So bro...would u say that the results thus far of 2iu pharm grade daily are comparable or noticeable better than the 5iu of ugl grade u were taking (aside from lack of side effects)?


----------



## cujo (Jun 15, 2014)

Well to be honest I spoke too soon. Fucking hands were stiff as hell today and have been pretty much all day, which is definitely a different side effect. It's hard to tell this early, but I'm going to start adding some size again and see if there is a difference from when I was taking the nomatropin stuff in terms of leanness, fullness, sides, sleep, etc. My diets are always extremely micronutrient dense and "clean" so it should be a fairly easy assessment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 15, 2014)

cujo said:


> Well to be honest I spoke too soon. Fucking hands were stiff as hell today and have been pretty much all day, which is definitely a different side effect. It's hard to tell this early, but I'm going to start adding some size again and see if there is a difference from when I was taking the nomatropin stuff in terms of leanness, fullness, sides, sleep, etc. My diets are always extremely micronutrient dense and "clean" so it should be a fairly easy assessment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Alright brother...well good luck with ur "research". Ill def be checking back in. I find what ur doing very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 16, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> If you know things like this, it's a good way to know if its real. Still always get blood tests. That is the BEST way to know if its real



rhGH serum testing is a crude method for confirming HGH potency, be advised that some users are low or non responders.


----------

